# UFC Fighter Workouts



## Makalakumu (Aug 27, 2007)

Does anyone have any information on some of the popular UFC fighter's training regimes?  How do they prepare for the various fights they face?


----------



## thetruth (Aug 28, 2007)

If you are into downloading movies etc type into your fav search engines UFC All Access.  They are 20min(30 when they had ads on tv) shows following a fighter around for the day.  I have downloaded them all except Quinten Jackson and Randy Couture(the newest).  Some give a really good insight into their training regime while others are very much focussed on their lives outside of the octagon.  All are worth a look though

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## rutherford (Sep 19, 2007)

Coach Scott Sonnon accepted a position as Alberto Crane's Head Conditioning Coach and Sport Psychologist.  He has an amazingly detailed blog on the topic:

http://www.rmaxinternational.com/blog/?p=4

I'm been an RMAX enthusiast for several years, and a daily reader of their forum.  The stuff Coach has written in his blog has totally blown my mind, repeatedly.  Jaw dropping stuff.


----------



## Lynne (Sep 20, 2007)

Sean Sherk:  http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2g5ns_sean-sherk-caveman-training

Unfortunately, he tested positive for steroid use in July 2007 

There was a special on Sherk and his training regimen.  I can't remember if it was on the History Channel or A&E.


----------

